# Question before repairing



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I was running behind and took the BOV in for an oil change, 
Great vehicle so far, mechanic tells me upper rad hose going I should replace ? Hose to go bad with 50,000 miles not ... sure enough get home slight drops in drive way yesterday at work good little puddle under SUV ,I pop hood look at hose loosen clamp move hose up and clamp 1/2 inch no leak ...funny when I moved hose up there was marks from where it was before............ Time for a new oil change guy ...I wonder how many fall for that sort of dirty trick????


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

This is why I do all my own mechanical work.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I normally do but was running behind. I also always park away from everyone else at work n allways look under car before getting in. Plus the extra walk good for me.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

With 50K miles on it, I'd go to the local auto parts store and purchase both radiator hoses even if I just stored them in the trunk. Hoses and belts are *cheap insurance* if you're in the middle of nowhere and one bursts or breaks. You also want to keep several gallons of drinking water (to drink or to refill the radiator) and a cheap toolkit in the trunk.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

No hoses are good shape better half works at auto shop get my parts at a huge discount...... Thats what I get for being lazy... taught me a lesson


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Hoses better last a lot longer than 50K miles or you are buying crap. If you have a soft hose that you can't for what ever reason replace you can take the rubber seal out of a spare rad cap and run the system without pressure to get where you have to go, unless you are in really hot weather or need to run A/C in traffic (make a choice pop a hose or sweat a bit)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> If you have a *coolant leak* that you can't fix for whatever reason, you can take the rubber seal out of the rad cap (or leave it one click loose) and run the system without pressure to get where you have to go.


Good tip. been there, done that. You can also jam a stick, ink pen, cigarette filter or whatever you find into the leak to help keep all the coolant from spewing out.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Just recently bought a 2000 Dodge Dakota. It ran hot. Parked it and replaced thermostat. While replacing thermostat noticed there wasn't a thermostat. Blew freeze plugs and took a 1300 dollar loss. Sometime life just sucks.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I do most of my own work... work I can't do, goes to a trusted shop.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

When I first moved to this area, I really lucked out. I took my car (at the time it was 2 years old and had 40k miles on it) to the corner gas station for an oil change and brake check. All it needed was an oil change, and that's what the mechanic told me. I continued to have my car serviced there for 3 years and 50k miles. At least 6 times I was told that my brakes (and various other things) were fine. Based on those experiences, when the mechanic* told me (at about 125k miles) that I needed front brakes, I believed him and told him to do the job... We continue to take cars to that gas station for service needs - he just recently told us that the rear brakes on that car (now 10 years old and 160k miles - a to/from work only car now) are STILL FINE...

But I've had other places try to pull all sorts of crap on me. I have a better-than-average understanding of engines (especially for a chick), and it usually results in me taking my car and leaving...

* The mechanic at this gas station fits the "Car Talk" recommendation of being about 70 years old and having less than 20 teeth. He knows his stuff and runs an honest shop. Once I had a dead battery at my apartment 3 blocks from the shop - I called him and he sent a guy down with a jump-box to get me going. Charged me $15. Checked my alternator for no additional money and then told me to go buy a battery.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Just to pass along a little information that may be useful. I took my 96 Pontiac to a Sears store to have 4 new tires installed. That afternoon, when I came to pick it up the service guy told me that my car was leaking brake fluid. I verified that it was and asked him how much to seal it so I could drive the 35 miles home wear I would replace the defective parts.

He told me that if he does any work to fix the car that he (by law) as to repair ALL brake components that he finds bad. So, my next question was how many parts would have to be replaced? He said let me take a better look. He came back in about 30 mins and said that almost ALL the brake lines and 2 calipers. He said the repair bill would run about $1700 to fix. The car is only worth about $500.

I said no and had him park it outside the shop. I drove it all the way home with NO brakes. I have now replace every bad brake parts and lines on it and that only cost about $150 for parts and a day of my labor.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Tweto said:


> He came back in about 30 mins and said that almost ALL the brake lines and 2 calipers. He said the repair bill would run about $1700 to fix. The car is only worth about $500.
> 
> only cost about $150 for parts and a day of my labor.


Good job!

I would wonder if they "helped" the brake lines to start leaking.


----------

